
Facebook's Zuckerberg slit a goat's throat? Wow. - lotusleaf1987
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/05/facebooks-zuckberg-slit-a-goats-throat.html
======
VladRussian
lobster, chicken, pigs, goat.... . The billions allow to go beyond the limits
that exist for normal people. Interesting state of mind - 20 something,
everything is possible and no limits (that he has no moral limits the history
of Facebook creation is the evidence to)

------
motters
It beats Ballmer's chair hurling I guess.

------
akadien
Slow news day at the LA Times.

------
phlux
The thing about stuff like this is that people think that Zuckerberg is
somehow unique. He is not - the only thing unique about him is how much money
he has.

Most people, given the amount of seemingly limitless funds would surely be
doing similar things.

